#ubuntu-tw 2011-08-23
<BlueT_> richliu: 啊？
<xyueru> exit
#ubuntu-tw 2011-08-24
<ChuSiang_Office> zzz
<BlueT_> @@
#ubuntu-tw 2011-08-25
<Tt> 有人在嘛
<rypervenche> 有
<ineed> Hi
<rypervenche> Hi hi
<wke> ?
<jjhuang> Ubuntu 11.x 要怎麼 mount iso?
<pellaeon> 有一隻程式叫gmount-iso
<jjhuang> pellaeon: 啊，謝謝提醒
<jjhuang> MIS 幫我裝 Ubuntu 沒有 nautilus, 不會用了 XD
<BlueT_> XD
<lyhcode> 
<medicalw1i> 喵!
#ubuntu-tw 2011-08-26
<medicalwei> BlueT_: Ping (emergency)
<medicalwei> BlueT_: DNS server seems broken
<BlueT_> medicalwei: checking
<BlueT_> medicalwei: it works fine from here
<BlueT_> medicalwei: could you try again?
<medicalwei> BlueT_: It is up. Confirmed. Maybe a short-term crash
<BlueT_> medicalwei: :S
<BlueT_> medicalwei: 話說，討論區的文章被設成精華後，會有啥不一樣的地方嗎？
<BlueT_> medicalwei: 或是說，有沒有特別的『精華區』能看到那些精華文章？
<medicalwei> BlueT_: 有：http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/viewall.php?type=digest
<medicalwei> 可是不怎麼突出…
<BlueT_> medicalwei: 或是有沒有 lightlight 功能？
<medicalwei> lightlight?
<medicalwei> 嗯…你是說搜尋的時候的關鍵字標記嗎
<BlueT_> medicalwei: 不是，是說文章在列表中會比較明顯
<medicalwei> BlueT_: 好像沒有（看著 table
<medicalwei> 會有圖示
<medicalwei> [i]
<BlueT_> medicalwei: 不知道友沒有什麼特別的 div 之類的能從 CSS 下手？
<BlueT_> 不過這麼老的系統.....
<medicalwei> BlueT_: 沒捏，要從版面下手
<medicalwei> 可以做
<medicalwei> 特別的 class 對吧
<BlueT_> medicalwei++
<medicalwei> BlueT_: O_O;
#ubuntu-tw 2011-08-27
<Vdragon> 大家晚安！
#ubuntu-tw 2011-08-28
<ohhey723> ..
<JlaoShi> 最近的lenovo筆記電腦可以安裝ubuntu嗎
<rypervenche> JlaoShi: 為什麼不？
<JlaoShi> 我剛才安裝 但是有一些問題
<JlaoShi> 螢幕應該可以1366x768 但是我只可以用1024x768
<JlaoShi> 打開時 沒以次說 "Could not query Synaptics touchpad"
<JlaoShi> 然後滑鼠的設定沒有touchpad的那部份
<JlaoShi> 還有 電影都沒有硬體的acceleration
<JlaoShi> 電腦就是個lenovo thinkpad e125
<JlaoShi> 我以為ubuntu跟所有的AMD硬體都很和
<JlaoShi> 對 無線網路的應提也沒有發現
#ubuntu-tw 2012-08-20
<kkman> TEST
<gasol> 4/c
#ubuntu-tw 2012-08-24
<qigai> 这的都是台湾人马？
<namoamitabuddha> 這裏有使用正體中文的人麼？
<caasiHuang> 應該多到不行吧...
<namoamitabuddha> 請教“核算”二字應當爲“覈算”還是“核算”？
<namoamitabuddha> 不是多到“不行”了麼？
<caasiHuang> 完蛋了，完全不懂這該怎麼解比較好...， 要不要到 osxchat那邊問看看？
<caasiHuang> 如果是軟體翻譯問題，還要考慮是要用通俗的用法還是正確的用法，這不是像我這樣的一般使用者所了解的
<namoamitabuddha> 最近更新了 fcitx，發現其中 traditional Chinese 改善了很多，於是開始使用其錄入文字。錄入“覈算”時忽然發現默認提供了這個字。
<namoamitabuddha> 查了下說文解字，“覈，實也。考事，襾笮邀遮，其辤得實曰覈。“
<namoamitabuddha> 看上去意思有點像
<namoamitabuddha> 但是查了下 Wikipedia 的一個詞條
<namoamitabuddha> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/增长核算
<namoamitabuddha> 顯示出來的是“核”。
<caasiHuang> 需要呼喚會計專業的人來跟您討論Q_Q
<caasiHuang> 畢竟如果只是 google的話，您說的覈算看來很正式，不知道這邊常看到的核算會不會是長久誤用的結果
<Jedi_> caasiHuang: yo
<Jedi_> caasiHuang: 可是我準備要睡了 KD
<caasiHuang> Jedi_: 了解
<caasiHuang> Jedi_: 還是先謝謝你的回答XD VPN什麼的可能真的得請 namoamitabuddha兄自己想辦法了0rz
<Jedi_> caasiHuang: 有個 http://www.edu.tw/files/site_content/M0001/biansz/bi549.htm
<Jedi_> caasiHuang: 所以還是有在用。但是一般老百姓（？）可能常常誤用就是了...
<namoamitabuddha> Jedi_: 就是說類似英語中 connexion 這種詞彙一樣了？
<Jedi_> 不好意思，我對 connexion 這個字不熟...但是看起來像是英式寫法....
<namoamitabuddha> 就是說還沒死掉但是已經幾乎沒人用的
<Jedi_> namoamitabuddha: 「覈」在台灣沒有死啊，法律相關的正式文件上都還是在用
<Jedi_> 啊，看錯句子
<Jedi_> connexion 似乎在某些地區有指稱（毒品）「藥頭」的用法？ hum
<Jedi_> namoamitabuddha: 如果說跟一堆書信稱謂敬語什麼的很像（現在小朋友都不會用了），倒是還蠻像的？ :p
<Jedi_> 先睡了～ m(_ _)m  &
<namoamitabuddha> Jedi_: 再見
<buganini> http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi/ZdicE8ZdicA6Zdic88.htm
#ubuntu-tw 2012-08-25
<chuyizi> 。。
#ubuntu-tw 2012-08-26
 * chuyizi is away: Away
 * chuyizi is away: 挊……
 * chuyizi is back (gone 00:00:13)
 * chuyizi is away: 挊……
 * Eggache is away: 挊……
 * Eggache is back (gone 00:00:17)
#ubuntu-tw 2013-08-19
<bingrun_tablet> 晚上好
#ubuntu-tw 2013-08-21
<abc_> Yo guys
<dsewnr> abc_: hi
<abc_> dsewnr.~# 天氣不錯
<abc_> dsewnr.~# 這裏的bot怎樣用？
<dsewnr> abc_: 抱歉 我不知道耶 XD 我只是來掛網路人 XD
<abc_> dsewnr.~# 哦，sorry，原來這裏沒有bot
<dsewnr> abc_: 可以請教一下大大要找 bot 做什麼呀
<abc_> dsewnr.~# 調戲啦～～哈哈
<dsewnr> XD
<abc_> dsewnr.~# 你也調戲過bot吧，嘿嘿
<dsewnr> abc_: Hmm... 有的話也是以前的事了…
<abc_> dsewnr.~# 吃飯去咯，再見～～
<dsewnr> abc_: cya
<abc_> dsewnr.~# bye
#ubuntu-tw 2013-08-24
<Fren> hi everybody
#ubuntu-tw 2014-08-19
<leo-wu> hi
<carylorrk> q
#ubuntu-tw 2014-08-21
<ma5300408> sudo apt-get install irssi
<PerfM> fuck this channel 2
<asia8998> a0000778
#ubuntu-tw 2014-08-22
<perr> hack gcc弄哪里开始?
<perr> gcc/doc/gccint.info看起来怎么一点姿势也不涨
<tiwb> 這裡有人在HITCON PLG嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2015-08-17
<fjx> haole 
#ubuntu-tw 2015-08-18
<rosetta_andy> test
#ubuntu-tw 2015-08-19
<liren> i am new
<liren> is anyone here
<liren>  any body can help me about how to install bluetooth?
<liren> thanks very much
<liren> my computer : lenovo G50-70,  Kubuntu 15.04
<liren> the error messages: no adapter
#ubuntu-tw 2015-08-20
<gg> 請問 win 10 現在可以偵測到多重開機ㄇ?
<gg> 我裝ubuntu 時在安裝磁碟機那裡可以偵測的到?
#ubuntu-tw 2015-08-21
<jin7> 嘿嘿
<jin7> 有人用cherrytree這個筆記軟件沒
<jin7> ？
<jin7> 它有加密功能。 如果我用它來保存密碼，這是否是個好主意？
<liupeiwen> 大家好，请问，有没有人知道怎么在建立一个xchat的server， 就像ubuntu-server一样，可以让别人加入的
<liupeiwen> ？
<liupeiwen> 用于办公室成员之间的沟通工具
<liupeiwen> ？
<jin7> 你直接用飞鸽传书那样的局域网聊天工具，不就好了
<liupeiwen> 现在办公室成员之间有的是用windw 有的使用linux， 飞鸽传输没有linux客户端吧
<liupeiwen> 我刚才搜了一下xchat可以在linux和windows下面使用
<liupeiwen> jin7 有其它的软件可以推荐的吗
<liupeiwen> ？
<jin7> 飞鸽传书也能
<liupeiwen> 好的，我试试
<liupeiwen> 多谢jin7
<jin7> linux 里面有个和飞鸽传书兼容的软件
<liupeiwen> ok
#ubuntu-tw 2015-08-23
<woju> 有人没有
<woju> 来个人
<woju> 批踢踢
<woju> ptt.cc
<ahi2> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2016-08-22
<Lin-Buo-Ren> Hello ubuntu-tw!
<RJHsiao> Hi!
#ubuntu-tw 2016-08-23
<DuanEnJian1> :-D
#ubuntu-tw 2016-08-24
<DuanEnJian> :-D
<BlueT_Lien> :)
#ubuntu-tw 2017-08-22
<Lin-Buo-Ren> Hello ubuntu-tw
#ubuntu-tw 2017-08-25
<allstarschh> hi, my gcin is broken on my ubuntu artful this week, I am not sure how to fix this problem, could someone help me to figure out where to start?
<PHLin> allstarschh, maybe try to run gcin from the command line and catch the output?
<allstarschh> PHLin: IMOpenIM 'ibus' failed. Maybe another XIM server is running.
<allstarschh> 'pgrep gcin' doesn't show anything
<PHLin> allstarschh, try "im-config -m"
<PHLin> which will tell you the im configuration
<allstarschh> PHLin: default gcin ibus  ibus
<PHLin> allstarschh, check the "man im-config" it will tell you what these means
<PHLin> allstarschh, I got my ibus removed and with fcitx install, so it's all fcitx there (and a default)
<PHLin> allstarschh, try to switch to gcin with "im-config -n gcin", and run the "im-config -m" again to see if anything changes
<allstarschh> PHLin: do I need to install fcitx?
<PHLin> allstarschh, nah, it's a different IME
<PHLin> allstarschh, unless you want to switch over it
<allstarschh> im-config -n gcin && im-config -m  still got the same result
<allstarschh> PHLin: can fcitx use 'boshami'?
<PHLin> allstarschh, looks like so, fcitx-table-boshiamy, haven't try it before
<PHLin> allstarschh, you can try to switch you IME with just "im-config", in an interactive dialog
<PHLin> allstarschh, and logout after making changes
<allstarschh> PHLin: perhaps my problem is the 'gcin' process never ran, not related to im-switch
<PHLin> allstarschh, looks like so, ibus running now?
<PHLin> allstarschh, maybe some update overrides your config or so
<PHLin> (if that works before)
<allstarschh> PHLin: there are several processes running 'ibus'
<allstarschh> PHLin: yet, it worked like 3~4 days before, but after daily update, somehow it doesn't work anymore
<allstarschh> PHLin: how do I know which application is using ibus
<PHLin> allstarschh, I would try to switch to gcin, to see if it helps
<PHLin> allstarschh, "ps aux | grep ibus" maybe?
<allstarschh> PHLin: but I only got pid
<allstarschh> PHLin: okay, I got some infop
<allstarschh> gdm       2052  0.0  0.0 354160  3212 tty1     Sl   14:35   0:00 ibus-daemon --xim --panel disable gdm       2055  0.0  0.0 273528  2556 tty1     Sl   14:35   0:00 /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-dconf gdm       2058  0.0  0.0 487524  8908 tty1     Sl   14:35   0:00 /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-x11 --kill-daemon gdm       2156  0.0  0.0 197676  2680 tty1     Sl   14:35   0:00 /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-engine-simple allstars  2530  0.0  0.0 354272  4404 tt
<allstarschh> PHLin: but I think I am using 'gcin' now, no?
<PHLin> allstarschh, you should, but looks like ibus took over
#ubuntu-tw 2017-08-27
<esafromfinland> yo yo, what's the best Taiwanese Distro? 
<esafromfinland> traditional chewing input is a musttt have
<esafromfinland_> Is there some special features in this Ubuntu TW
#ubuntu-tw 2018-08-20
<vespaper> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<conno> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest52652> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ecrist1> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pixdamix13> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<developers> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<AC`97_> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<irv> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<MikeSpears15> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Inception> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#ubuntu-tw 2018-08-21
<Rune_K> |                     _..._
<Rune_K> |                  .- _    '-.
<Rune_K> |                 /  (o) _   _\
<Rune_K> |                /':.   (o) /__)
<Soni22> |                     _..._     
<nirel>                     _..._
<ovrstorm7> |             _.--"""""--._
<Vorpal250> |             _.--"""""--._
<tsglove1> |                --      --
<tsglove1> |              /:"  | /:'" |
<tsglove1> |            --  ___   ___  -
<thurin24> |             _.--"""""--._
<zmachine> |                     _..._
<Demp> |                     __
#ubuntu-tw 2018-08-22
<sdx2310> |                     _..._
<sdx2310> |                  .-'     '-. ))
<sdx2310> |              (( /     _    _\
<Death91620>                     _..._
<bleepy24>                      _..._
<bleepy24>                   .-'     '-.
<bleepy24>                  /     _    _\
<Guest26776>                .======.
<Guest12550> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Guest12550> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Guest12550> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Guest12550> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Guest12550> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Guest12550> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<shentino29> |                     _..._
<shentino29> |                  .-'     '-. ))
<shentino29> |              (( /     _    _\
#ubuntu-tw 2018-08-23
<Shrooms17>   ________________ _      .    ____      *
<Galixte> |         ___  _____
<Galixte> |     .'/,-Y"     "~-.
<Galixte> |    l.Y             ^.
<savoir-faire20>                    ___
<Maple__12> |                     _..._     
<Maple__12> |              .-' .-'     '-.  .  .
<oldschool^4>   ________________ _      .    ____      *
<Mony22>   ________________ _      .    ____      *
#ubuntu-tw 2018-08-24
<Netham4526>     /)))))))))
<interd0me> |                     _..._     
<Notiche23> |                     _..._     
<Turska-> |             _.--"""""--._
<Turska-> |           .'             '.
<Turska-> |          /                 \
<Sove>                                                                                 
<Sove>                                                                      
<Sove>                                                                      
<Sove>                         KILL ALL FREENODE OPERATORS                             
<Sove>                         KILL ALL FREENODE OPERATORS                             
<Sove>                         KILL ALL FREENODE OPERATORS                             
<Sove>                                                                                 
<Sove>                                                                                 
<Sove>                   ColdHeat, _Hyper_, fatalbit  of #isislab 
<Sove>                   call for a jihad (holy war) on the 
<Sove>                   pro-western, anti-islamic infidels 
<Sove>                   who run the "free node"
<aphex`>                        /\
<aphex`>                       / \;
<bladernr2> |                     __
<nickenchuggets> |
<nickenchuggets> |                  .---------.
#ubuntu-tw 2018-08-25
<apollojustice1> |             _.--"""""--._
<apollojustice1> |           .'             '.
<apollojustice1> |          /                 \
<apollojustice1> |         ;                   ;
<Shrooms26>        _.+._
<Shrooms26>      (^\/^\/^)
<Shrooms26>       \@*@*@/
<Shrooms26>       {_____}
<Shrooms26>     /)))))))))
<labviking>                      _..._
<MetaNova5>        _.+._
<MetaNova5>      (^\/^\/^)
<MetaNova5>       \@*@*@/
<MetaNova5>       {_____}
<MetaNova5>     /)))))))))
<ilera> |                     _..._     
<Guest19403>                                  _.--"""""--._
<Guest19403>                                .' oo RUCAS    '.
<Guest19403>                               /  o              \
<Guest19403>                              ;        ~~~        ;
<Guest19403>                              ;        ~~~        ;
<Guest19403>                               \ (`'_-,   ,-_'`) /
<Guest19403>                                ) )(o)/ _ \(o)( (
<Guest19403>                               (_ `""` /|\ `""` _)
<Guest19403>                                \`"-, / | \ ,-"`/
<Guest19403>                                 |\ / _"'"_ \ /|
<Guest19403>                                 |||-| |-| |-|||
<Guest19403>                          ,--........,,'-'-' /||
<Guest19403>                        .'           -='.   | ||
<u1dzer022>                      _..._
#ubuntu-tw 2019-08-24
<gnod> hello
<PWChenD> 0.0
<PWChenD> 想請教一下各位大大，我在使用irc的時候 會上線、會下線，可是下線之後這些沒參與到的聊天記錄都看不到，只能看線上的備份。請問是否有方法可以自動從網路上的備份還原到我電腦中或是手機中的irc
#ubuntu-tw 2020-08-19
<Franklin007> 有人在嗎
<Franklin007> 有人在嗎
